# [SOLVED] Fast User switching is very slow



## billingd (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

I have a Dell Inspiron desktop with 3GB of RAM running Vista Home Premium. I have 2 accounts setup - 1 limited and 1 admin. Performance is pretty good on this Intel dual core system - apart from switching between accounts. Even when both accounts are logged on, from the time you select "Switch User" it takes Vista 60 secs to get to the Account logon screen. During this time the system just sits there saying "Please wait". 

I have no idea what's its doing in this time. Disk activity seems low. Anyone experienced this and have any thoughts ?

thanks



David


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Fast User switching is very slow*

How many programs are you running when you attempt a user switch ?? also are you a part of any Domain Network accessing user account rights from any active directory ??


----------



## billingd (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Fast User switching is very slow*

Hi

There's quite a few programs and services running when you include antivirus, firewall, skype, etc, but only a few user launched apps - often just 1 or 2.


----------



## billingd (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Fast User switching is very slow*

Should have added that my PC is not part of any domain


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Fast User switching is very slow*

1st make sure no malware infection is under your PC... next download the CCleaner software http://www.ccleaner.com/ install it and run it to clean all system junk and compact the registry also...

also download http://www.defraggler.com/ its small tool which will allow you to defragg the OS driver  so defragg the OS drive...

see if those helps or not !!

thnx...


----------



## billingd (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Fast User switching is very slow (resolved)*

Hi

I've now resolved this. Just a reboot was required. I've been having some problems with a Vista update that has failed to install several times, and I've now hidden it to stop it coming again. However, vista still wanted to process the update. When I rebooted, all is now well. Fast user switching is under 5 secs - which is well, fast !!

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## cliffdunaway (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Fast User switching is very slow*

I have a brand-new (1 week old) Compaq laptop at home that from day 1 has taken 25 seconds to get to the Switch user screen. Screen goes black, mouse freezes. Doesn't seem to matter if 1 user is logged in, or 2. I have no programs open, just the antivirus, etc. stuff in the system tray. 

It is a Compaq Presario Laptop with AMD Athlon™ X2 QL-60 Dual-Core Processor. Model: CQ50-215NR with Vista 32-bit Home Premium w/SP1. 2GB DDR2 memory. All updates installed.

This is my first experience with Vista. Everything else seems fine except for switching users. My first time posting here, too.

Thanks for any suggestions.
Cliff


----------

